# Is this the site I've been looking for?



## QuixotesGhost (Oct 8, 2007)

Howdy, I'm trying to get my writing muscle working again. I've got a piece in particular that I'm looking on improving. The problem is that it contains a lot of racy stuff, so it's hard to find a site on the internet that I can actually post it on to get critique. It was the final I turned in for my Creative Writing class, and it got a lot of positive responses and an A; however, it contains graphic sex, violence, and adult themes. It really can't be edited either; the scene involving S&M is pretty much the linchpin that the entire theme of the story rests on.

So, here's my question. Any chance it could be posted here so I could finally get some additional critique on it? And if not here, then where? I'm having a huge amount of trouble finding a site I can post it on. It's not porn or anything; it's meant to be literary.


----------



## Shinn (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to Writing Forums, QuixotesGhost 

~ Shinn


----------



## penforhire (Oct 8, 2007)

Shinn do you copy paste replies or something? 

YOU DIDNT ANSWER HER QUESTION!!


----------



## Shinn (Oct 8, 2007)

Okay pen, I found something about this in the FAQ; 

"If your post is potentially offensive to others, e.g. inclusive of excessive violence or adult themes etc.., please put a disclaimer before your work begins. We've created a special bbcode for you to use so your disclaimer is easily noticed: [disc]Put your disclaimer here[/disc] which will make your disclaimer stand out. Moderators who find a work potentially offensive may add a disclaimer if you have not done so."


----------



## Hawke (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forums, QuixotesGhost. Hope you enjoy. 

As for your question. We also have a 'No Erotica' rule. When in doubt, you could always contact one of the staff and they can make a ruling for you.


----------



## Nickie (Oct 9, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------

